# Do we still need laptops?



## ptram (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi,

I just purchased a new old Mac, and am planning to sell one of the two I already own. One is a quad-core Mac mini 2012, maxed in memory and drive, and the other a 2015 Mac laptop.

In the past I’ve used a laptop for long working holidays, and for my travels as an exchange student and a researcher. I've also used it for location work, but I have discovered myself using the iPad more and more for this.

I don't plan to travel much anymore. In case I could again have an opportunity to live far from home for some time, I would probably prefer to purchase a small display, and bring with me a Mac mini, a keyboard and a trackpad. If I don't feel safe to leave my Mac in the room, keeping it with me in a backpack shouldn't be more difficult than carrying a laptop.

Or, is still a laptop a necessity? Am I overlooking something?

Paolo


----------



## tav.one (Aug 23, 2020)

I have never had a laptop in my life. And only 2 times I've been in a situation where I actually needed it. I made things work with iPad in those situations.

But I'm also a tree, with roots 6 feet deep in the ground of my studio.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 23, 2020)

Generally, no.

You can create, produce, mix, and master entire albums on an iPad now. Or even an iPhone.


----------



## tf-drone (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi,

personally, a Mac is something I wear outside in the rain. But, I do have a desktop pc and a notebook, both running Reaper. The notebook has fewer synths and libs installed, though.

Since my desktop pc is my mainly office computer, most of the times I prefer sitting elswhere with the notebook.

Hmm, I do have some audio apps on my tablet and phone (Android), but not yet worked out a serious workflow.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Aug 24, 2020)

Whereas my laptop sits on my desk most of the time, there are moments when I take it elsewhere. Today’s iPad specs are impressive, but I still feel like my old Macbook can handle more.

Turning a mac mini into a transportable rig is too much stuff for my tastes and not battery powered. Obviously better than hauling around a desktop though. Laptop/charger/bus powered ssd + midi keyboard is where its at! 

I happen to like the intimacy of the ergonomic layout of the laptop form factor, and specifically the 13” sized models. 15” and bigger is too big for me.


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't get why people prefer working on tiny little screens and using their fingers to poke around..What is the advantage, portability? How much serious composing can one do while riding a bus? And then you have keyboards and other stuff dangling on your lap..Obviously a lot of people are doing it, but really, not my cup of tea..


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 24, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> I don't get why people prefer working on tiny little screens and using their fingers to poke around..What is the advantage, portability? How much serious composing can one do while riding a bus? And then you have keyboards and other stuff dangling on your lap..Obviously a lot of people are doing it, but really, not my cup of tea..



You're at your day job and take a 1 hour break, 2/3 of which you fill with making music you otherwise can't do unless you're at home. You're waiting at the airport or on a flight (one day, again) and can fill the time with making music you otherwise can do unless you're at home. You're out for a walk and inspiration strikes so you take you phone out and capture the beat, chord, notes, etc. rather than having to try to remember it when you get back home to your computer. Etc.

I've produced entire songs on my iPhone and then mixed/mastered them on my PC eventually after exporting each track to Dropbox. It's liberating. People who've never done it have no idea what's possible.

All that said, I prefer making music in front of my PC


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 24, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> People who've never done it have no idea what's possible


I can see the benefits, I have a 4 track recorder on my cell, in case any ideas come..I just can't get into the actual workflow..even though I play several instruments, I could never get the dexterity required to input data on small devices without spending more time correcting mistakes than getting work done..


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 24, 2020)

When I travel for work, I am sometimes stuck in a hotel for 2 weeks. Most of the time, there is not much to do at night, so having a portable studio is really great. I obviously don't have a whole lot of stuff, and my keyboard only has 25 keys. But since all my instruments are virtual, I can do a lot. It is a lot better than watching the limited channels on TV.

Edit: With the current pandemic, I haven't been traveling and my new laptop that I just set up right before all this started isn't getting much use.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 24, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> When I travel for work, I am sometimes stuck in a hotel for 2 weeks. Most of the time, there is not much to do at night, so having a portable studio is really great. I obviously don't have a whole lot of stuff, and my keyboard only has 25 keys. But since all my instruments are virtual, I can do a lot. It is a lot better than watching the limited channels on TV.
> 
> Edit: With the current pandemic, I haven't been traveling and my new laptop that I just set up right before all this started isn't getting much use.


I’m exactly in the same use case (and Covid situation).


----------



## Nate Johnson (Aug 24, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> I can see the benefits, I have a 4 track recorder on my cell, in case any ideas come..I just can't get into the actual workflow..even though I play several instruments, I could never get the dexterity required to input data on small devices without spending more time correcting mistakes than getting work done..



Instead of trying to recreate the same exact workflow you’d use on a desktop, work within the limitations of the device in hand - ie, your 4 track app only lets you record 4 tracks, so make music with only 4 sounds. Instead of trying to do detailed edits on a small screen, embrace the mistakes, or compose with a simpler approach. Make music on those smaller devices you wouldn’t think to do otherwise. Those sorts of mindsets anyways.


----------



## rgames (Aug 24, 2020)

You can definitely do a lot more with a laptop than with a tablet.

But do you need to?

Only you can answer that question!

I've tried producing music on tablets and I can't do it. They're just too clumsy for the kinds of music I write. I do, however, compose via notation on an iPad. That's definitely do-able and I find that workflow basically equivalent to using a laptop (though the laptop is still a bit better overall

rgames


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 24, 2020)

In the days of yore I used to grab my laptop and go sketch out ideas at a coffee shop while having an obnoxious amount of stuff tethered to my machine and eating up a wall socket. I really miss those days :(


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 24, 2020)

rgames said:


> I do, however, compose via notation on an iPad. That's definitely do-able and I find that workflow basically equivalent to using a laptop (though the laptop is still a bit better overall





tomorrowstops said:


> Instead of trying to recreate the same exact workflow you’d use on a desktop, work within the limitations of the device in hand



In that case, a folded piece of manuscript paper and a pencil with an eraser in a shirt pocket would do the same job (presuming knowledge of music & theory). Portable, and no batteries required .. No I'm not anti-tech..just somewhat old fashioned, and can't afford an IPad..


----------



## bill5 (Aug 24, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Generally, no.
> 
> You can create, produce, mix, and master entire albums on an iPad now. Or even an iPhone.


But as others have noted, it's more limited than a laptop and there are extremely few if any situations (IMO) where you can't do with a laptop what you can with an i-whatever, including mobile situations.

And now that laptops are oddly no pricier than desktops (if not even cheaper), there's no cost incentive for a desktop. I rarely take my laptop off my desk and have never taken away from home and don't plan to, but my next buy will be a laptop. Typing to me on a keyboard is infinitely easier than poking around with my fingers on a touch screen. But to each their own


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 24, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> In the days of yore I used to grab my laptop and go sketch out ideas at a coffee shop while having an obnoxious amount of stuff tethered to my machine and eating up a wall socket. I really miss those days :(


I would trade my day job as a software developer for that scenario in a New York minute... if I could actually support my family, lol.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 24, 2020)

iOs is currently more limited when it comes to giant sample libraries. Not much else, though. In fact, there’s some MIDI things that are actually better than on the desktop on iOS.

Once Apple forces developers to code for the same processor, there’d be little standing in the way of Diva on and iPad, or Kontakt.

You can sketch orchestral still on an iPhone using Korg Module and BeatHawk. Or iPad.


----------



## ptram (Aug 25, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Typing to me on a keyboard is infinitely easier than poking around with my fingers on a touch screen.


What I prefer in the iPad as a typing machine, compared to a MacBook or any other laptop, is that I can choose the keyboard I want, and place it where I want. I always feel uncomfortable in typing on a laptop keyboard, while looking down at the attached display. With the iPad, I can place the display a bit farther, where I can watch at it with my neck straight.

Then, I admit that the last MacBook keyboard I liked was in an old CoreDuo Pro. I can't really stand the more recent ones.

Paolo


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 27, 2020)

I‘m a fellow traveller, but I rarely spend more than a couple of days at a time in a particular place. Last year I replaced my aging MacBook Pro with a Razer laptop, as there was no way I was buying a 2018 Apple with all the problems they had.

However, then Staffpad for IOS came out. This was transformative for me, and I now can work when stuck in a hotel, restaurant etc. Of course if you don’t work with notation then it’s a non starter, but I ended up buying a new 2020 12.9” pro for it, and I also use it with ForScore for sheet music (if I didn’t I’d have gone for the 11”).

I still bring the laptop along, but I mainly use the iPad now as it’s so compact and easy to carry around. On aircraft (remember them ?) it’s generally not practical to use a laptop for composition, but the iPad is ideal...

When I need a keyboard to work things out (and this is required less and less as I improve my skills) I have an AKAI LPK25 Bluetooth mini keyboard, and I use that with Garageband or Korg Pianos running in the background for playing ideas through.

If Staffpad had been out before I replaced my MacBook, I might well have not replaced it at all. It’s a crazy powerful setup For its size and weight.


----------



## ptram (Aug 27, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> However, then Staffpad for IOS came out. This was transformative for me, and I now can work when stuck in a hotel, restaurant etc. Of course if you don’t work with notation then it’s a non starter


I've used a laptop to compose when at masterclasses, to record concerts or sessions, and to do technical publishing when at on-site work. So, yes, a way to do notation while far from home might be important to me. And I'm following StaffPad, to see how it is evolving. I'm also waiting for the next version of Notion, to see how far it is going (but I'm sure I'm more a StaffPad type).

But I don't plan to attend to other masterclasses, nor (due to age, world context, economic concerns) travel a lot in the near future. I see myself as very sedentary, during the next years. So, maybe I'm in an easier situation than you as for what I have to ask to a notation software.

As for in-situ documentation work: since years, I've not done much more than taking notes on a PDF draft. So, a tablet would in any case be the smarter solution.

I'm awaiting for the outcome of a call for a copy/screenplay writing job. In this case, too, a tablet would be enough: taking notes on site, writing at night, doing researches on the web. Me, my iPad, a bluetooth keyboard, a cell connection.

Audio recording: I don't know, but maybe traveling with a mini, a small display and a keyboard would not be all that a hassle, when you already have the flightcases with the recording equipment to carry around. And then, I doubt recording in theaters will be required a lot, in the forthcoming years.

Paolo


----------



## Technostica (Aug 27, 2020)

Click-bait title.


----------

